# Harry Potter



## xxshattered heartxx (Oct 29, 2005)

Who here likes theHarry Potter series? Or is as obsessed as me? Anyone..? 8-[


----------



## DaveP (Oct 29, 2005)

I love Harry Potter, it transcends age, gender and race and is supremely well written in my opinion. It never takes me long to read a new HP and I usually read them at least twice. 
Some people are very anti JK, whether it's jealousy or their opinion that if something becomes very popular it's not art or worthy any more. Anyway they are great books, well written and have turned alot of kids(And adults) on to reading and hopefully writing themselves.


----------



## Londongrey (Oct 29, 2005)

*groan* not another thread!!

No offence, I like HP, but this is the 40th thread *hangs head*


----------



## daisy (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think it's out of the realm of reason to have a thread devoted to the most popular literary series of our time.  I'm a huge fan, as is my entire family.  Honestly, the way these books transcend age and nationality just speaks to the fact that compelling literature is global, which should make everyone who reads and/or writes happy.


----------



## ReikiMeg (Oct 31, 2005)

One thing that's great about these books is that Rowling took an idea that has been used by other authors (a character attending a wizarding school) and ran with it. She was extremely creative and made something many can relate to. 50 authors can have the same idea, but if none of them make an attractive story, then they don't deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## Rhea (Nov 3, 2005)

I love the books...I'm absolutely mad about them. Is it possible to join all existing Harry Potter threads into one?


----------



## maxthefax (Nov 3, 2005)

yea harry potter is ok but the only reason why people like harry potter is because the book are so easy to read.

but thats my opinion.


----------



## DaveP (Nov 3, 2005)

maxthefax said:
			
		

> yea harry potter is ok but the only reason why people like harry potter is because the book are so easy to read.
> 
> but thats my opinion.


 
That's clearly not the only reason people love the books, but that is certainly a plus point. Surely the best books are easy to read while still entertaining the reader to the point he/she can't wait for the next installment. JK is a master of her craft, and her craft is intelligent easy read children's books which also appeal to adults, simple as.
Max, Go and read War and Peace and then tell me which you prefer.


----------



## Stewart (Nov 3, 2005)

DaveP said:
			
		

> Max, Go and read War and Peace and then tell me which you prefer.



Max, I hope you prefer _War and Peace_.


----------



## DaveP (Nov 3, 2005)

Connor Wolf said:
			
		

> Max, I hope you prefer _War and Peace_.


 
Funnily enough, so do I. My point was it's hard going, that's all.


----------



## maxthefax (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks i think i'll go read the book


----------



## maxthefax (Nov 3, 2005)

wow i just looked in the library and thats a lot of books!


----------



## irishidid (Nov 4, 2005)

Rowlings is very good at detail and does her research, but I find her to be a mediocre writer.
Sorry, I just had to say it.


----------



## Jimmy_James (Nov 4, 2005)

NO MAX NOOO its a trap!!! Besides who needs to read war and peace...originally to be titled, war what is it good for....PS my sister got me hooked on harry potter i was like connor wolf very sadistic and i turned my nose up at it, but then i got tricked into readign one and i never regretted it


----------

